# working in co for less than 2 years, compulsory redundancy, min notice?



## peelaaa (3 Oct 2008)

Hi, The company I work at is cutting jobs and given compulsory redundancy.
What is the minimum notice they can give? I have been working there less than 2 years,
thanks


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: redundancy*

www.citizensinformation.ie has info about minimum notice periods. Your contract of employment may stipulate longer than the statutory minimum notice period.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: redundancy*

* Losing your job - entitlements * 


> *Minimum period of notice*
> 
> The amount of notice you are entitled to by law will depend on how long you have been working for your employer.
> 
> ...


----------



## peelaaa (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: redundancy*

Can you be made redundant from a company if you have worked there less than 2 years. I heard a rumour that if you have worked in the company less than 2 years they cannot make you redundant and have to offer you another position in the same company.
Is that true?


----------



## ClubMan (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: redundancy*

No. In fact being there less than a year means that you have practically no job security (other than perhaps unfair dismissal protection).


----------



## WaterSprite (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: redundancy*



peelaaa said:


> Can you be made redundant from a company if you have worked there less than 2 years. I heard a rumour that if you have worked in the company less than 2 years they cannot make you redundant and have to offer you another position in the same company.
> Is that true?



If you work there less than two years you cannot claim statutory redundancy payments, but you can still be made redundant (subject to usual anti-discrimination provisions if working there less than a year).  As with all redundancies (regardless of length of service), a company must use reasonable efforts to redeploy staff subject to redundancy - such as offering them another position if they are suitable for it.

Sprite


----------



## peelaaa (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: redundancy*

Well it looks likes I'm a prime candidate then. TV3 aren't exactly known for splashing the cash.


----------



## Calebs Dad (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: redundancy*

How long have you been there


----------



## peelaaa (3 Oct 2008)

*Re: redundancy*

Less than 2 years


----------



## Calebs Dad (3 Oct 2008)

For redundancy its in weeks so how close are you to 104


----------



## peelaaa (4 Oct 2008)

No where near, been there 6 months.


----------

